# Puppy Vs. Lion Cub



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Just kick-starting this category after a long stagnation:










http://www.tutztutz.com/2008/10/puppy-vs-lion-cub/


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

He is cute. I don't fully understand the point though.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

May I direct your attention to the link below the photo? That's what we call in the biz a "taste".


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

....That is probably dangerous for the dog. Of course, I'm on the lion's side anyway, but that doesn't mean I want the puppy to die.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cute pictures, though!

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear Siegfried and Roy have joined the Puppy Vs. Tiger Club.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

They are cute. Will Tiger think she's a dog? Maybe?


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

More likely Tiger will think the puppy is breakfast.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

My money is on the lion cub.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

"The Race Is Not Always To The Swift Nor The Battle To The Strong. But That's The Way To Bet!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

awwww, what a cute little kitten-cub. I think they will get along...providing the kitty doesn't take out pup's eye!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think there is any real danger there.  Most cats wont use their claws when playing.  You'd be surprised at just how well they can control them.

If they grow up together, I think they'd always be friends and the lion wouldn't intentionally ever hurt the dog.


----------

